# Furry Calendar Artwork Submissions Open



## Braam (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey All,

I'm producing a furry calendar for 2009. The artwork in the calendar is going to be by furry artists, so submit your best artwork for a chance to be featured as one of the 12 months of 2009. The 12 winners are selected by who has the most votes. Winners will receive a copy of Pawz Calendar 2009 and a plushie of your choice from the selection on our website (TBA).

The Pawz Calendar website is www.pawzcalendar.com

Cheers


----------



## Unnie (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like a great idea, but... wouldn't it be more fair to artists to close voting until all the entries are in?

I mean, you could have a hastily drawn piece (that looks not so great) submitted first, it gets lots of votes, or you could get a piece that somebody took a lot of time on and it looks fantastic, but gets less votes because it was handed in later.


----------



## Braam (Jul 7, 2008)

The voting system isn't quite as clear cut as that. Any voter can place a vote on any number of pieces of artwork with a rating of between 0 and 5. A single person can only vote once per piece of artwork however.

We also close off submissions 15 days before voting finished to help even anything.

If you've got anymore questions either post here or don't hesitate to contact me at info@pawzcalendar.com

Looking forward to seeing your work 

Braam,
Pawz Calendar.



Unnie said:


> It sounds like a great idea, but... wouldn't it be more fair to artists to close voting until all the entries are in?
> 
> I mean, you could have a hastily drawn piece (that looks not so great) submitted first, it gets lots of votes, or you could get a piece that somebody took a lot of time on and it looks fantastic, but gets less votes because it was handed in later.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 10, 2008)

Myah, I have a question as well... Is there a limit on how many images we can submit? I'm pretty sure that a few would want to post a couple of images from a few seasons...


----------



## Khim (Jul 10, 2008)

Can i enter but not recieve the copy if my pic gets selected?


----------



## Zaelfoxxie (Jul 10, 2008)

FTW popular vote


----------



## Braam (Jul 14, 2008)

Nope - theres no limit to how many you can submit  We'll be happy to see them all 



TerranceJones said:


> Myah, I have a question as well... Is there a limit on how many images we can submit? I'm pretty sure that a few would want to post a couple of images from a few seasons...


----------



## Braam (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't know why you would want to, but your welcome to donate your prizes to someone else or to its value to a charity.

Cheers.



Khim said:


> Can i enter but not recieve the copy if my pic gets selected?


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 18, 2008)

Subscribing because I will probably try this  !


----------



## Braam (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I just thought I would remind everyone to submit your artwork to Pawz Calendar 2009. Up to this point we've had a lot of interest, but no artwork submitted 

Unfortunately if I don't receive anything by the end of the month I'll have to wind up things there  I would really love this calendar to go ahead as would many furs, but no artwork = no calendar.

Anyhoo, its really easy to submit your artwork. Just signup at www.pawzcalendar.com and send your artwork through to submissions@pawzcalendar.com

Just for everyone who hasnt heard about Pawz Calendar, heres a brief rundown from the website.
_
"Pawz Calendar is a Furry Calendar, by Furs, for Furs._ _Pawz Calendar will consist of artwork produced by the furry community. The 12 highest rated pieces of artwork will be featured in the 2009 Pawz Calendar._
_This is the first year for 2009, and depending on the response, we will continue on making Pawz Calendar for years to come."_


Cheers,
Braam,
Pawz Calendar.


----------



## neoragdolls (Aug 27, 2008)

i have a question...are there any guidelines for submissions.  should they be in color black & gray? have backgrounds?  etc. just curious =3


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

i would be great if it were a montage also where do i submit and where would i buy the calander


----------



## kuzuSkot (Sep 2, 2008)

so whats the deadline... out of curiosity?


----------



## Braam (Sep 15, 2008)

neoragdolls said:


> i have a question...are there any guidelines for submissions.  should they be in color black & gray? have backgrounds?  etc. just curious =3



All of the guidelines are available at pawzcalendar.com under the FAQ and Submit Artwork sections.

Pawz Calendar 2009 will be available for purchase on pawzcalendar.com shortly.

The deadline for submissions is the end of September (however may be extended due to high numbers of submissions)

Cheers.


----------

